# SteWill's Ceramic CPU and Fingers yields



## Stewill (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,

I'm currently working through my box of ceramic CPUs and thought it would be helpful to post up my results. I ran them through AR twice then used my kiln and oxy-acetylene touch to cast it. I did the same with the fingers but after leaving them in AP for around a week.









I'm putting together a list for me so that I have a ballpark figure of what the yield is. Here are my results so far:

101.7g x foils from various fingers - 58.25g
89 x Ceramic AMD Athalon - 4.3g
70 x AMD K6 - 2.6g
79 x intel pentium ceramic - 5.31g
16 x Intel Pentium w/mmx - .39g


Will have results for the following next week:

- Will be a few weeks until I can do another batch, but will keep updating


I'll keep on updating this post with what I get and what's coming up next. I'm getting all of my lower yielding ones out of the way first, and moving onto the better ones later.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2016)

Your yield data is only good till the next batch you process and the yield changes. It's all ball park figures.


----------



## danieldavies (Jul 17, 2016)

good work so far. did you recover any silver from those athalon's?


----------



## kurtak (Aug 14, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Your yield data is only good till the next batch you process and the yield changes. It's all ball park figures.



:lol: Soooo true :mrgreen:

Edit to add; - very nice stash Stewill :!: 

Kurt


----------

